# Germany Bundesliga 13-15 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 11, 2013)

Friday 13th December 2013

19:30
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hertha Berlin (11/17)

Draw (16/5)

Werder Bremen (5)
All Odds
Saturday 14th December 2013

14:30

Augsburg (8/15)

Draw (10/3)

Braunschweig (13/2)
All Odds
14:30

Bayern Munich (1/9)

Draw (11)

Hamburg (33)
All Odds
14:30

Hannover (1)

Draw (13/5)

Nurnberg (3)
All Odds
14:30

Hoffenheim (17/4)

Draw (31/10)

Dortmund (3/4)
All Odds
14:30

Mainz 05 (24/13)

Draw (12/5)

Monchengladbach (13/8)
All Odds
17:30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wolfsburg (5/6)

Draw (29/10)

VfB Stuttgart (15/4)
All Odds
Sunday 15th December 2013

14:30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schalke 04 (5/12)

Draw (4)

Freiburg (15/2)
All Odds
16:30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bayer Leverkusen (1/2)

Draw (18/5)

Eintracht Frankfurt (13/2)
All Odds


----------

